
Rust website design qualm - throwaway_009
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.ibb.co&#x2F;FXrV7QG&#x2F;ruts.png
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.ibb.co&#x2F;mX2tR5P&#x2F;ruts2.png<p>I was wondering if it is just me or does anyone struggle to read this text?<p>Its a legitimate issue and I know I can&#x27;t change the rust designer&#x27;s mind by asking them nicely. 
I looked through the github issues for the same and apparently they just close the issues relating to design changes without consideration: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rust-lang&#x2F;www.rust-lang.org&#x2F;issues&#x2F;468#issuecomment-443150282<p>@steveklabnik: Please, atleast make it legible. It looks like some designer took it upon their ego to reject any design feedback, as I have noticed in the earlier discussions. Not a good impression for an open source project.<p>I am sorry for coming across as rude but wanted to bring more attention to it here.
======
detaro
I'd say try file an issue. "the headlines are hard to read because X" is more
specific than the general criticism in the issue you linked, and if you look
at the open issues things like "the contrast of text is not good enough,
please change the colors a bit" was accepted.

